# Striper Fishing on the Hooch



## Troutman3000 (Jun 1, 2011)

Went out with my buddy Judah last week and caught a few on the hooch. We had to catch our bait first with light tackle. Then after loading the bait tank with 16 trout we headed to the spot. We were floating Trouts about 2 feet below the surface in deeper pools when this beast took my 14" trout. He had already attacked and killed my buddies trout but couldnt resist a moving target. 

It was awesome fighting him in the current, sure made him feel a whole lot bigger. He weighed right at 20 but fought like a 30.

Here is a video of our adventure.  The bigger fish is landed after the 17 min mark.  We caught three on this trip and the first one we pulled out still had the trout in his mouth.

Judah is pretty good with videos, check it out.

<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UAz4Xo4GpdA?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UAz4Xo4GpdA?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="390" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 1, 2011)

Sweet ! do you catch your bait at Jones bridge?


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Jun 1, 2011)

Dang nice Jason. You're getting to be an old pro at this striper fishing. Great to see you up the Hooch with a few rod benders.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 1, 2011)

Best 30 minutes I've spent in a while. Tell Mr. Clark, well done! Looks like a heap of fun!


----------



## fishingga (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice video, very well done.  I have seen ya'll out there in the past.  Now I know who it is.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 1, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Sweet ! do you catch your bait at Jones bridge?



I think thats where we were at.  That was the first time that I went with him to the Hooch.  Man it sure was fun though and im sure that I will be back.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 1, 2011)

fishingga said:


> Nice video, very well done.  I have seen ya'll out there in the past.  Now I know who it is.



Judah is on the river all the time.  He loves it out there and now I see why. 

I'll let him know yall enjoyed his video.


----------



## striper commander (Jun 1, 2011)

WOW. I bet the taxidermist loves Judah.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 1, 2011)

300mag said:


> WOW. I bet the taxidermist loves Judah.



I think he only kept one big one to mount so far.  We released all of ours, and Im pretty sure he releases most all of them.


----------



## BoosterC (Jun 1, 2011)

2x Wow.

That was a great video.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shanejones (Jun 1, 2011)

Dude! that was awesome!!!  the video was great and the fish were even better.  i loved the umbrellas.  i might put that the one to use.


----------



## Wes (Jun 1, 2011)

Can you give us a break down on the striper tackle? What if I can't catch 16 live trout? I am lucky to get 1.  Will they hit a rapala countdown or similar hardbait? I saw someone trying with a bucktail jig once. Anything else?


----------



## Dupree (Jun 2, 2011)

300mag said:


> WOW. I bet the taxidermist loves Judah.



Don't know about the taxidermist but the internet scouts sure do!


----------



## kyewhit (Jun 2, 2011)

was this above lanier or below lanier???


----------



## snapdog (Jun 2, 2011)

The dam looks like Morgan Falls to me.


----------



## tack17 (Jun 2, 2011)

Troutman,
 Great fish and awesome video!  Love the boat setup too.   What kind of camera was he using?


----------



## Cletus T. (Jun 2, 2011)

WHOA……how did I miss this post!  Doubly Awesome!!!!  I’m watching the video in pieces and I have no speakers so I can’t hear it but I can tell the man is good at putting videos together for sure…..the slow motion….the speed up effects are GREAT!!!  Also when the video starts out and yall are cruising up the river with the fog was very cool and then the sun busts through the trees and changes the whole picture….WAY BAD!!!!

Awesome stripe too……there are some monsters in there for sure and I got a buddy who fishes the hooch for stripers and he’s caught some whales before!!!

Blew my mind with this one troutman!!!!


----------



## Cletus T. (Jun 2, 2011)

Immediate Double Post move!!!!!

This dude is ringing the basket on his trout catches…….BAD TO THE BONE!!!!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Cletus - We had a good time for sure!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 2, 2011)

tack17 said:


> Troutman,
> Great fish and awesome video!  Love the boat setup too.   What kind of camera was he using?



Not sure about the camera.  You could check his you-tube out and ask him.  Go Pro maybe?


----------



## Mikemad (Jun 2, 2011)

*Great stuff right there!!!*

That was some good fishing and GREAT editing.  Very nicely done.  Please tell Judah thanks for the video and for letting them go!  Was that Jerry in his river pro about 3/4's of the way thru?


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 2, 2011)

You The Man Judah..!!..enjoyed the post.. Hope too see some more sometime...WOW  !!!


----------



## Dupree (Jun 2, 2011)

I hope you realize that by posting this the fishing just greatly declined. Post an already crowded spot on the internet for the world to see.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jun 2, 2011)

*jet outboard....*

what horsepower is that motor, a 65/40?
Does your hull have a tunnel section in the rear?...or flat bottom?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I hope you realize that by posting this the fishing just greatly declined. Post an already crowded spot on the internet for the world to see.



Do you fish there?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 2, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I hope you realize that by posting this the fishing just greatly declined. Post an already crowded spot on the internet for the world to see.



I only saw 1 other boat!And Ive fished that spot longer than you've been born!


----------



## Brine (Jun 2, 2011)

Great job T-Man! Great job on the vid too. Hope to see more of Judah's vids on here. That was awesome.


----------



## striper commander (Jun 2, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> I only saw 1 other boat!And Ive fished that spot longer than you've been born!



He has fished that spot with me a lot. It is just one deep hole that the fish sit in. Atleast judah has not went and found the good holes and is staying and fishing where he was shown to fish. There is not enough room up there for a bunch of boats but there will be more now. He might realize what he done when he goes and gets his bait and is all excited to get to his little hole and when he runs upstream to get to it there are several boats anchored out with the bait swimming around where he wanted to fish.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 2, 2011)

300mag said:


> He has fished that spot with me a lot. It is just one deep hole that the fish sit in. Atleast judah has not went and found the good holes and is staying and fishing where he was shown to fish. There is not enough room up there for a bunch of boats but there will be more now. He might realize what he done when he goes and gets his bait and is all excited to get to his little hole and when he runs upstream to get to it there are several boats anchored out with the bait swimming around where he wanted to fish.



My advice has always been "get there first"!


----------



## turkeys101 (Jun 2, 2011)

those are some hoss fish!!!congrats


----------



## Pond Prowler (Jun 2, 2011)

That video is better than some of those fishing shows on the outdoor channel.

Nice job.


----------



## finless brown (Jun 2, 2011)

Great video. Great idea to post the location on the internet as well. You should know better. Expletive, dirty word , profanity, questioning of mental capacity etc.  Its crowded enough already out there. Arrrrrgggghhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 2, 2011)

Im sorry guys.  I Wasnt trying to ruin anyone's fishing hole.  I was just trying to share an awesome experience so everyone else could enjoy it too.  Its not like its a great big secret that there are stripers in the hooch.

If no one ever shared information with me then I would have had a tough time catching any fish.  I wont probably ever go up there by myself because my boat isnt capable of navigating those waters.  I doubt many other people will be able to make it either.

Sorry if I offended anyone.  Its not like the River isnt there for everyone to enjoy.  I had a good time and Judah did a heck of a job on that video so I wanted to share it.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 2, 2011)

Mikemad said:


> That was some good fishing and GREAT editing.  Very nicely done.  Please tell Judah thanks for the video and for letting them go!  Was that Jerry in his river pro about 3/4's of the way thru?



It may have been Jerry, I dont know.  That boat was really cool though.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 2, 2011)

Alan in GA said:


> what horsepower is that motor, a 65/40?
> Does your hull have a tunnel section in the rear?...or flat bottom?



Not my boat, but it has a 90hp on a normal G3 hull.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 2, 2011)

Great job and I kinda doubt you will see many people come in on the spot. Not everyone has a boat that will run up there.


----------



## BradMyers (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice video, y'all should have used that spot as a livey too.


----------



## burtman725 (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice...great fish!


----------



## fishbum (Jun 3, 2011)

*Jet Outbard*



Alan in GA said:


> what horsepower is that motor, a 65/40?
> Does your hull have a tunnel section in the rear?...or flat bottom?



90/65.  6 Deg hull/ no tunnel.   Wish I had never sold it to him now!


----------



## MariettaNole (Jun 3, 2011)

*Very cool!!!*

There is always room for another river rat!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 3, 2011)

MariettaNole said:


> There is always room for another river rat!


----------



## Ben Athens (Jun 3, 2011)

That section of the river can not stand a lot of pressure. There just is not enough deep holes for the stripers to stage in. It was nice back in the mid 90's when only a few of us knew they where there.

One thing for sure if you are fishing the dam and not wearing your PFD the boys in green will come talk to you. There is a camera on the dam and they can see what is going on.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 3, 2011)

I know where my friends and I will be this weekend! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 3, 2011)

T.P. said:


> I know where my friends and I will be this weekend! Thanks for the heads up!



Better get there early!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 3, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Better get there early!



Leaving tonight to make sure I get a good spot!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 3, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Leaving tonight to make sure I get a good spot!



I'll be the one sellin bait at the ramp


----------



## Alan in GA (Jun 3, 2011)

*PFD's....*

I noticed the 'not' wearing of PFD's while running the river. River Rats need some safety measures!
I SCUBA [since 1968] and Certified Red Cross Life Saver...but you will see me wearing my PFD if under way with the gas motor!
I fished below that dam a LOT in the late 1970s but never caught any stripes there. Lots of 'everything else' tho!


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 3, 2011)

Troutman,
You and Judah have really done a lot for the river. What are you two thinking? If you are.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 3, 2011)

Grey Ghost said:


> Troutman,
> You and Judah have really done a lot for the river. What are you two thinking? If you are.



Not a big deal! This happens every year about this time! I for one am down with combat fishin!


----------



## fredw (Jun 3, 2011)

As a long time striper fisherman, I have to admit that I was surprised to see this thread.  Location, especially in rivers, of stripers are closely guarded secrets among striper fishermen.  

A link to this thread was posted on another board and promptly removed by the board's moderators.


----------



## Old_Dirt (Jun 3, 2011)

fredw said:


> As a long time striper fisherman, I have to admit that I was surprised to see this thread.  Location, especially in rivers, of stripers are closely guarded secrets among striper fishermen.
> 
> A link to this thread was posted on another board and promptly removed by the board's moderators.




  I bet it was. I love those guys, but they are pretty particular.


----------



## Dupree (Jun 3, 2011)

fredw said:


> As a long time striper fisherman, I have to admit that I was surprised to see this thread.  Location, especially in rivers, of stripers are closely guarded secrets among striper fishermen.
> 
> A link to this thread was posted on another board and promptly removed by the board's moderators.



I wish our moderators were so kind.......


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 3, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I wish our moderators were so kind.......



Werent you shown that spot just last year?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 3, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I wish our moderators were so kind.......



Yeah - how did you find out? 

Why havnt guys that fish the Hooch around Franklin been given grief about telling where the stripers were there? 

Whats the difference?


----------



## Dupree (Jun 3, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Werent you shown that spot just last year?



no



Troutman3000 said:


> Yeah - how did you find out?
> 
> Why havnt guys that fish the Hooch around Franklin been given grief about telling where the stripers were there?
> 
> Whats the difference?



I was taken by someone, but I had sense enough not to tell everyone on woodys about it. Fish just pass through franklin. There is a lot of area to fish in franklin. Comparing franklin to that spot is apples and oranges.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 3, 2011)

My view is that the people who make a big deal about it draw more attention than if they would have never said anything at all. All that does imo is draw the curiosity of others.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 3, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> Yeah - how did you find out?
> 
> Why havnt guys that fish the Hooch around Franklin been given grief about telling where the stripers were there?
> 
> Whats the difference?



I was thinking the same thing? There are guides on here giving out locations weekly for lakes and rivers. The guides rarely get 3 post on their threads. 

I looked at this thread when it was posted and went on, never giving it much thought, except for the quality of the video. The amount of static this thread has produced from the folks complaining about giving too much info has caused me to rethink this river. If their are so many folks against others coming to "their" hole, there must be a reason.

This thread would already be 2-pages back if the controversy wasn't started.

Either way, I'll see y'all on the river in the morning.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 3, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> My view is that the people who make a big deal about it draw more attention than if they would have never said anything at all. All that does imo is draw the curiosity of others.



This is the way I see it.  Most people commented on the quality of the video, not the fishing.  Then guys came in here and started causing a big ruckus over it.  

Like I said. Im sorry that everyone's secret hole was "ruined".  I really doubt that the pressure increases that much.  You may get one or two people coming up there, but unless you know that area well, its more trouble than its worth.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 3, 2011)

T.P. said:


> I was thinking the same thing? There are guides on here giving out locations weekly for lakes and rivers. The guides rarely get 3 post on their threads.
> 
> I looked at this thread when it was posted and went on, never giving it much thought, except for the quality of the video. The amount of static this thread has produced from the folks complaining about giving too much info has caused me to rethink this river. If their are so many folks against others coming to "their" hole, there must be a reason.
> 
> ...



T.P. you are right, but maybe people will think before they post specific areas that can't stand much pressure. Stories and pictures are fun to read and look at but they can be interesting with just general information. ( Ain't the internet great?)


----------



## JLClark (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been fishing the Chattahoochee for striper for the past two years non stop and have posted over 120 videos about it. Each time I go there are only a few boats if any. Actually, there seems to be less people out there this year than last year. To tell you the truth I enjoy seeing other boats out there and so do most of the other boats.  I've made many good friends there in the past two years and there is plenty of room for everyone. There is not just one hole the striper sit in. As you can see from the video we caught fish from Johnson's Ferry all the way up to the dam. Some of you act like my videos are the only thing on the internet letting out the big secret but anyone handy with Google can figure it out just like I did and anyone who knows anything about striper fishing in Georgia already knows they are in there. For every one person that I have heard is aggravated at my videos there has been around 50 people that tell me how much they appreciate the videos and to keep up the good work.

Click to the right or left arrows to view all my videos, Enjoy, like it or not.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/p/D0C32EB40B78E0D6?hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/p/D0C32EB40B78E0D6?hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="385" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Trizey (Jun 3, 2011)

I quit posting pics, let alone videos.  I spend too much time & money finding fish/turkeys to give it away on the internet.  Call me stingy...

Keep thinking no one will show up!


----------



## JLClark (Jun 3, 2011)

Grey Ghost said:


> T.P. you are right, but maybe people will think before they post specific areas that can't stand much pressure. Stories and pictures are fun to read and look at but they can be interesting with just general information. ( Ain't the internet great?)


 There are tons of striper from the Dam all the way down to West Point Lake. Plenty of room, ramps and river for anyone who wants to get out there and give it a shot.


----------



## finless brown (Jun 3, 2011)

JLClark said:


> I've been fishing the Chattahoochee for striper for the past two years non stop and have posted over 120 videos about it. Each time I go there are only a few boats if any. Actually, there seems to be less people out there this year than last year. To tell you the truth I enjoy seeing other boats out there and so do most of the other boats.  I've made many good friends there in the past two years and there is plenty of room for everyone. There is not just one hole the striper sit in. As you can see from the video we caught fish from Johnson's Ferry all the way up to the dam. Some of you act like my videos are the only thing on the internet letting out the big secret but anyone handy with Google can figure it out just like I did and anyone who knows anything about striper fishing in Georgia already knows they are in there. For every one person that I have heard is aggravated at my videos there has been around 50 people that tell me how much they appreciate the videos and to keep up the good work.
> 
> Click to the right or left arrows to view all my videos, Enjoy, like it or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## finless brown (Jun 3, 2011)

fredw said:


> As a long time striper fisherman, I have to admit that I was surprised to see this thread.  Location, especially in rivers, of stripers are closely guarded secrets among striper fishermen.
> 
> A link to this thread was posted on another board and promptly removed by the board's moderators.



 Take it down please!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 3, 2011)

[/Quote] The fishing pressure has increased tenfold compared to what it was three or four years ago, and this sort of thing is the reason why.[/QUOTE]

It's not because of here. I can't remember many threads at all ever talking about it. People hear about by word of mouth just as bad. 

I am sure it also has to do with an increase in the number of fish that have showed up since the striper restocking at West Point. People are just now figuring out the habits of these fish and what they are doing year round. I know there are fish that have been up there before then but I am sure many more now.


----------



## striper commander (Jun 3, 2011)

The videos have been on youtube for a while now, you can see one of my comments from one of the first videos. All of the big fish in judahs video's were from natural reproduction from the original 1990,92 stockings. I wish the state would make that area a trophy only spot.  

    Jamie


----------



## Money man (Jun 3, 2011)

Great video, thank you for the entertainment.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 3, 2011)

First of all, AMAZING videos!  Well done!

However, I'm going to have to be in the camp of the folks who don't like specific river spots being placed on the internet. Word of mouth is bad enough, but posting on a forum will increase the traffic of a spot.

And the problem is that any competent fisherman can find the "good spots" where the fish HAVE to live very quickly (unlike a lake, which takes time).

We learned that at Georgiariverfishing.com.  People started posting specific locations, and immediately the traffic went way up- and not from the usual posters from the forum, just people who wanted to take with out giving.  Since then, most people there just post the river name (if that) with pictures with out scenery that gives away the location.

Same thing even with the ocean.  The ocean is a huge place, but just try and get a location from somewhere like flordiasportsman.com.  If you go down to a marina and make friends, you can learn a thing or two...but if you ask on line, people shy away from giving locations because they have seen the results.

Again, great video.  And I'd guess that if the only way is to get there by jet boat, you are a little more protected than some spots since most don't have them.


----------



## woody777 (Jun 3, 2011)

YeeeHaaaawwww.  I will be in the area in the a.m.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 3, 2011)

Theres really nothing you can say to change these guys minds.  They are mad because someone else may catch a few fish.  The fishery certainly isnt ruined and God's pleasures are there for everyone to enjoy.  It was all over the internet way before Judah started posting videos.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 3, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> Theres really nothing you can say to change these guys minds.  They are mad because someone else may catch a few fish.  The fishery certainly isnt ruined and God's pleasures are there for everyone to enjoy.  It was all over the internet way before Judah started posting videos.



That may be the case for some, but not for me.  On any given weekday, I feel beyond confident that I could out fish anyone any day in the 6 mile stretch of river I used to fish every week (unusual for me to catch under 20 fish in 3 hours, unless they are all over 10#s because I fish with light line and it take a while to get the big ones in).  That being said, on a weekend, it's game over because of the traffic.  Before the internet forums, it was a different game on the weekends.  

Shallow, narrow, clear pieces of water are affected by traffic- it's hard to argue otherwise.  Posting specific locations of successful places to fish will undoubtedly increase traffic...so it goes with out much argument that posting specific locations on the internet will hurt the fishery if it's relatively easy to access. 

Lakes are a different beast all together- but that being said...I'd never give my GPS cords of a specific location (lake, sea, or river) up for grabs if I didn't know the person well.


----------



## daviderickson31 (Jun 3, 2011)

Death to a fishery. A crying shame.


----------



## LureheadEd (Jun 4, 2011)

Stripers have been coming up the reever since they got put into West Point... I thought this board was about sharing info and accomplishments...Nobody owns those holes, they belong to all...There's not a whole lot of people that can fish them properly, it takes some really good skill and equipment...I say "THANKS FOR SHARING ! " I tried to fish there about 10yrs. ago and gave up...
 On another note, what is the legality of fishing with stocked trout as bait ? I got a ticket several years back on Lanier for not having a receipt for some trout, LE said it was illegal to catch them and use them for bait... Maybe it's OK from the same body of water or something...
 Oh, you winer guys are selfish suckers....


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 4, 2011)

Per state regs you are allowed to keep your limit to use as bait, you need a reciept if you buy them if you have over your limit.  You also can not transport the fish out of their native waters.  Basically you cant catch trout from the Hooch and use them in Lanier.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 4, 2011)

Fishing Addict- would you argue that the hooch is relatively easy to access for most?  I doubt you are going to see someone drop a bass boat or a center console in.  I would be very interested to see what it looks like this morning with all the fresh attention it has recieved.


----------



## kbad (Jun 4, 2011)

Great video!
Dont let these people spoil your posts or fun.
If someone is worried about people fishing ( thier ) part of the river, to bad.
I have never understood why people are so selfish about fishing information.
In a tournament setting I can see it, but just fun fishing it makes no sense.

If you think that people are going to fish out the river you are saddly mistaken.
Look at the TN river below fort louden.
Many many people have been fishing it for 30 plus years and it is still fantastic.

Oh well haters will hate.

Keep up the good work and you are welcome in my boat on any lake or river any time.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 4, 2011)

LureheadEd said:


> Stripers have been coming up the reever since they got put into West Point... I thought this board was about sharing info and accomplishments...Nobody owns those holes, they belong to all...There's not a whole lot of people that can fish them properly, it takes some really good skill and equipment...I say "THANKS FOR SHARING ! " I tried to fish there about 10yrs. ago and gave up...
> On another note, what is the legality of fishing with stocked trout as bait ? I got a ticket several years back on Lanier for not having a receipt for some trout, LE said it was illegal to catch them and use them for bait... Maybe it's OK from the same body of water or something...
> Oh, you winer guys are selfish suckers....



Amen! Heres a pic from this morning!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 4, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> Fishing Addict- would you argue that the hooch is relatively easy to access for most?  I doubt you are going to see someone drop a bass boat or a center console in.  I would be very interested to see what it looks like this morning with all the fresh attention it has recieved.



As I said in the two post above: "And I'd guess that if the only way is to get there by jet boat, you are a little more protected than some spots since most don't have them."


Lureheaded:

Call me selfish if ya want, but if you post a lot on forums about an amazing fishing spot and give the details of where it is, it's not going to be an amazing fishing spot for long (if it's easy to access)- so it hurts everyone.  Personally, I don't fish the hooch- just making the point that some have a valid point.  I like posting reports from time to time, but I try to  hide the location of the place I was fishing if it is a river or other easy place to pluck fish out of that has limited resources.


----------



## snapdog (Jun 4, 2011)

Large stripers get stresed easily in hot summer weather. They are where they are for that reason. Catching these stressed fish cause higher mortality even if released. If you think that increased fishing pressure on these already stressed fish has no affect on the fishery you might want to rethink that. IMO...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 4, 2011)

snapdog said:


> Large stripers get stresed easily in hot summer weather. They are where they are for that reason. Catching these stressed fish cause higher mortality even if released. If you think that increased fishing pressure on these already stressed fish has no affect on the fishery you might want to rethink that. IMO...



I dont think the trout population cares.And Ive always been for closing striper fishing down in the summer.Sorry guides!


----------



## Mr.Mellons (Jun 4, 2011)

The first rule of fight club is, you dont talk about fight club. Way to go noobs.


----------



## MariettaNole (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lighten up Francis . . .*

To say striper fishing below Morgan Falls is a secret is absurd.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Troutman.. I would gladly take an invite..lol..lol


----------



## wrestler (Jun 4, 2011)

all you little cry babies, its public water, get over it. yall have the "this is my brushpile or this is my dock" syndrome.


----------



## wrestler (Jun 4, 2011)

ya know the bible says to respect your elders, and my last comment wasnt so respectful, sorry. but this does make me mad to see people get so upset. chill guys, theres enough water on this planet.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 4, 2011)

There is a big difference between letting someone fish your brush pile over making a public announcement about where it is.  

Care to let everyone know where your exact honey holes are?


----------



## wrestler (Jun 4, 2011)

heck, im not out there everyday, nor do i catch jack squat so my honey holes are umm, the point in keg creek. thats about the only place i consitantly catch anything. aha.  hope to see yall out there


----------



## Randall (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't think of that spot as anything secret. I read the post first then watched the video and was surprised where it was. I don't even striper fish that much but I know about it and have for a long time. Plenty of people do. Had a guy tell me last year he would take me to a spot very few people know about to catch stripers and shoal bass on swimbaits. When I asked him what we were going to be doing I told him we didn't need to go far since I could do that below Morgan Falls.  You should have seen the look on his face.  A few extra people may show up for a couple weeks but it will go back to normal.  

Nice video!


----------



## JLClark (Jun 4, 2011)

I am a newbie when it comes to striper fishing. Two years ago I started fishing in lake lanier with soso results and then last year me and a couple friends found out about the river stripers. I had to go through great difficulty and cost to not only learn the craft but be somewhat successful at it. It’s not easy to catch fish there and it takes a great deal of time and preparation, more time than most people have. 

I represent all those who aren’t in the secret hooch striper club and just want to learn how to go out and catch a few fish for a good time. And those that can’t get out and would like to watch some great videos of someone else doing it. Maybe had some of you old timers took me out and showed me everything from the beginning, but not before having me swear my secrecy, it would be a different story. 

Some of you act like my videos are the only thing on the Internet showing how and where to catch stripers in the hooch or that they even exist. I figured it out from other websites not too long ago, below are just a few:

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/node/1948

http://www.georgia-outdoors.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-46492.html

http://www.georgiariverfishing.com/GaDescriptions/middlehooch.htm

http://www.n-georgia.com/chattahoochee-river-north.html

http://www.thoos.com/guides/chattahoochee-river-morgan-falls-dam-to-peachtree-creek

http://www.stripers247.com/phpBB2/showthread.php?t=22526


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Jun 4, 2011)

Great video's and some awesome fish. I can't believe everyone is giving you such a hard time. In my experience when I am willing to help someone out I have always had the favor returned. I know I would be more willing to help someone or give advice to someone that would do the same for me.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 4, 2011)

Its just fish. Kinda like my local wma. Used to be just us locals hunted it. Now everybody and their brother hits it. What I wish more than anything is the big house booming phase had never hit north ga. That's when the problem started. Was around 1995 or so.


----------



## Rob (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice video - thank you for sharing!  I appreciate the quality and it is nice to see the big fish.


----------



## MTMiller (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome video guys!  That is a nice setup you have.


----------



## wrestler (Jun 4, 2011)

3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI said:


> Great video's and some awesome fish. I can't believe everyone is giving you such a hard time. In my experience when I am willing to help someone out I have always had the favor returned. I know I would be more willing to help someone or give advice to someone that would do the same for me.



100% agree. me and papa never catch much, but we always (try to) lend a helping hand, and wish others 'd do the same. guess i know who NOT to ask


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Jun 4, 2011)

I hunt more than I fish and when I come out of the woods I tell everyone what I saw. Everytime I asked others they seen nothing or maybe just a doe. Then when I started seeing nice buck everyone would move in on me so I found out who I couldn't tell anything to. There are others that would stay away and stay in their own spots. I guess my point is don't judge everyone from a few bad apples.


----------



## tv_34 (Jun 4, 2011)

All yall boaters just watch out for us little kayak guys.  Were not afraid to paddle a great distance for some striper action


----------



## Money man (Jun 4, 2011)

I agree with you guys about the fishing pressure so I was thinking of a good solution. 

Perhaps the best thing to do is all you guys who are upset that your fishing hole is on the internet is go ahead and give up your spot for a couple of years so that others can enjoy the same fishing that you have enjoyed. If you have been fishing it for years, then give some others a turn at it. If you back off, the fishing should still be good and not over fished.   

OK...I am going back to minding my own business. You guys have fun beating each other up over a dadgum fish.


----------



## torrente1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Who said you need skill to do this?? I don't think any of you whiners are focused on what is really going to suffer and that is the trout!! Now every bonehead on the board is going to be chucking out a SNIT(standard nine inch trout) to try and catch a striper.  What a waste of a precious resource!!


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Jun 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> I agree with you guys about the fishing pressure so I was thinking of a good solution.
> 
> Perhaps the best thing to do is all you guys who are upset that your fishing hole is on the internet is go ahead and give up your spot for a couple of years so that others can enjoy the same fishing that you have enjoyed. If you have been fishing it for years, then give some others a turn at it. If you back off, the fishing should still be good and not over fished.
> 
> OK...I am going back to minding my own business. You guys have fun beating each other up over a dadgum fish.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> I agree with you guys about the fishing pressure so I was thinking of a good solution.
> 
> Perhaps the best thing to do is all you guys who are upset that your fishing hole is on the internet is go ahead and give up your spot for a couple of years so that others can enjoy the same fishing that you have enjoyed. If you have been fishing it for years, then give some others a turn at it. If you back off, the fishing should still be good and not over fished.
> 
> OK...I am going back to minding my own business. You guys have fun beating each other up over a dadgum fish.



The ones that  the most, live the farthest from the spot!


----------



## fotoguy (Jun 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> I agree with you guys about the fishing pressure so I was thinking of a good solution.
> 
> Perhaps the best thing to do is all you guys who are upset that your fishing hole is on the internet is go ahead and give up your spot for a couple of years so that others can enjoy the same fishing that you have enjoyed. If you have been fishing it for years, then give some others a turn at it. If you back off, the fishing should still be good and not over fished.
> 
> OK...I am going back to minding my own business. You guys have fun beating each other up over a dadgum fish.



Agree MoneyMan:
There is enough fish for everybody in this world...
I always post everything I do in a day of fishing when I can and I hope it helps someone else to be able to fish the same body of water that I do with better results. That is how I have learned to fish Lake Juliette is to ask questions, I am just glad that the fishermen I talked with were happy enough to tell me. Some days I may fish all day and not even get a bit but I still post a bad day as I do a day that I run out of bait before noon. If anyone wants to find out how and where I catch fish at Juliette, just pm me or read my post they are pretty descriptive...
I have learned so much from just reading from this forum, I thought that was the purpose of the forum is to learn from each other.

OK...I also will go back to minding my own business. Hope u guys have fun beating each other up over a dadgum fishing hole...


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 5, 2011)

I started fishing that area about 1971, so I guess I've got claim to that area exclusively.


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

tack17 said:


> Troutman,
> Great fish and awesome video!  Love the boat setup too.   What kind of camera was he using?


 I mainly use the GoPro Hero but I also use a Sony HDR-FX1


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

finless brown said:


> JLClark said:
> 
> 
> > I've been fishing the Chattahoochee for striper for the past two years non stop and have posted over 120 videos about it. Each time I go there are only a few boats if any. Actually, there seems to be less people out there this year than last year. To tell you the truth I enjoy seeing other boats out there and so do most of the other boats.  I've made many good friends there in the past two years and there is plenty of room for everyone. There is not just one hole the striper sit in. As you can see from the video we caught fish from Johnson's Ferry all the way up to the dam. Some of you act like my videos are the only thing on the internet letting out the big secret but anyone handy with Google can figure it out just like I did and anyone who knows anything about striper fishing in Georgia already knows they are in there. For every one person that I have heard is aggravated at my videos there has been around 50 people that tell me how much they appreciate the videos and to keep up the good work.
> ...


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

Alan in GA said:


> I noticed the 'not' wearing of PFD's while running the river. River Rats need some safety measures!
> I SCUBA [since 1968] and Certified Red Cross Life Saver...but you will see me wearing my PFD if under way with the gas motor!
> I fished below that dam a LOT in the late 1970s but never caught any stripes there. Lots of 'everything else' tho!


You're right, I do need to start wearing my life jacket more often and I will make it a point to. I have put great thought into this lately especially since I found someone who drowned in the river a few weeks back. He had been fishing with waders, not float tube or life jacket and it made me realize just how dangerous the river can be.


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

300mag said:


> He has fished that spot with me a lot. It is just one deep hole that the fish sit in. Atleast judah has not went and found the good holes and is staying and fishing where he was shown to fish. There is not enough room up there for a bunch of boats but there will be more now. He might realize what he done when he goes and gets his bait and is all excited to get to his little hole and when he runs upstream to get to it there are several boats anchored out with the bait swimming around where he wanted to fish.


 I know where you are referring to and I'll be working my way downstream this year and hope to see you out there. I fish the areas I fish out of convenience. I live 5 minutes from there. If you really fish the hooch that much than you know fish are everywhere deep and shallow for miles. I've caught many huge fish in the most shallow of areas. I don't go out to the river with any one spot in mind. I work area after area until I want to just sit back and relax for a bit and thats when you'll see me anchored up somewhere with my feet up on the motor.


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> Great job and I kinda doubt you will see many people come in on the spot. Not everyone has a boat that will run up there.


 You are correct, it costs a small fortune to get the right boat for that area and that boat isn't really suitable for lakes or taking the family out. Anyone who has a jet boat or wants to buy one is going to hear about that spot as well as every other area he can use his boat in from many different sources.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 5, 2011)

JLClark said:


> You're right, I do need to start wearing my life jacket more often and I will make it a point to. I have put great thought into this lately especially since I found someone who drowned in the river a few weeks back. He had been fishing with waders, not float tube or life jacket and it made me realize just how dangerous the river can be.



Below Morgan Falls is THE most dangerous section on the river. Put that jacket on!  If you have a wife,children,mom,or dad, DO IT!!!


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

Cletus T. said:


> WHOA……how did I miss this post!  Doubly Awesome!!!!  I’m watching the video in pieces and I have no speakers so I can’t hear it but I can tell the man is good at putting videos together for sure…..the slow motion….the speed up effects are GREAT!!!  Also when the video starts out and yall are cruising up the river with the fog was very cool and then the sun busts through the trees and changes the whole picture….WAY BAD!!!!
> 
> Awesome stripe too……there are some monsters in there for sure and I got a buddy who fishes the hooch for stripers and he’s caught some whales before!!!
> 
> Blew my mind with this one troutman!!!!


 Make sure you watch it with music, makes it even better. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

Mikemad said:


> That was some good fishing and GREAT editing.  Very nicely done.  Please tell Judah thanks for the video and for letting them go!  Was that Jerry in his river pro about 3/4's of the way thru?


 We didn't know who that was. I've fished that area 100 times and thats only the second time I've seen him out there and that was within 1 week.


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

fishbum said:


> 90/65.  6 Deg hull/ no tunnel.   Wish I had never sold it to him now!


 It's interesting that your an Outboard Jets Georgia distributor and you build and sell river boats but you don't want anyone to know where to use their specialized boat.  Since you can only access that river with a jet boat and most people don't have one, wouldn't my videos help you generate more business and shouldn't you actually appreciate that?


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

MariettaNole said:


> There is always room for another river rat!


 I agree with you 100%  If you want to become a river rat, you are more than welcome. If you already are a river rat, you know where the fish are on the river and if you don't any other river rat will be glad to help, most of them at least.


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

fredw said:


> As a long time striper fisherman, I have to admit that I was surprised to see this thread.  Location, especially in rivers, of stripers are closely guarded secrets among striper fishermen.
> 
> A link to this thread was posted on another board and promptly removed by the board's moderators.


 This is a new world we live in and information is readily available online and thank god for that because I would have never learned how to do it. My definition of striper fisherman is anyone who want to fish for stripers so anyone watching my videos is in the club, just maybe not your club. Thousands of people knowing something and there being plenty of information about it everywhere is hardly a guarded secret. The cat was let out of the bag a long time ago and you may not like hearing this but it was most likely leaked by all of you who have fished that area for years and the people you have entrusted your secrets with.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2011)

fishbum said:


> 90/65.  6 Deg hull/ no tunnel.   Wish I had never sold it to him now!





JLClark said:


> It's interesting that your an Outboard Jets Georgia distributor and you build and sell river boats but you don't want anyone to know where to use their specialized boat.  Since you can only access that river with a jet boat and most people don't have one, wouldn't my videos help you generate more business and shouldn't you actually appreciate that?



I assumed that Fishbums post meant he had sold the boat as a private sale and he wished he had it back to go and chase those stripers you are catching.

That's not good business practice.

JLC, I was thinking of swapping my 90 horse prop drive for a jet, could you pm me where you purchased yours? I want to make sure I know which place it is.


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

Pond Prowler said:


> That video is better than some of those fishing shows on the outdoor channel.
> 
> Nice job.


 Thanks! Stay tuned, they keep getting better.


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

T.P. said:


> I assumed that Fishbums post meant he had sold the boat as a private sale and he wished he had it back to go and chase those stripers you are catching.
> 
> That's not good business practice.
> 
> JLC, I was thinking of swapping my 90 horse prop drive for a jet, could you pm me where you purchased yours? I want to make sure I know which place it is.



No, I think he's upset because the "secret spot" has been leaked. 

You can get just about any outboard motor converted to a jet with an outboard jet conversion kit from the original manufacturer of them,  Outboard Jets, their moto is "Make Every River Longer" You might want to call them to ask who can help you with the conversion here in Atlanta unless someone here wants to chime in. Their website is http://www.outboardjets.com/index.php

Beware, the jet is good for the river but it will seriously cut down your speed and increase fuel consumption on the lake.


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

Grey Ghost said:


> Troutman,
> You and Judah have really done a lot for the river. What are you two thinking? If you are.


 I can see how you might be slightly upset. It might get a little crowded for you with all your planers boards everywhere. I bet all those tubers really get you steaming!


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

T.P. said:


> I was thinking the same thing? There are guides on here giving out locations weekly for lakes and rivers. The guides rarely get 3 post on their threads.
> 
> I looked at this thread when it was posted and went on, never giving it much thought, except for the quality of the video. The amount of static this thread has produced from the folks complaining about giving too much info has caused me to rethink this river. If their are so many folks against others coming to "their" hole, there must be a reason.
> 
> ...



Did you go out on Saturday and give it a shot? I wasn't out there, Saturdays are just too crowded for me


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 5, 2011)

JLClark said:


> I can see how you might be slightly upset. It might get a little crowded for you with all your planers boards everywhere. I bet all those tubers really get you steaming!



No, 200 yards of floats would be more likely to.


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

Grey Ghost said:


> T.P. you are right, but maybe people will think before they post specific areas that can't stand much pressure. Stories and pictures are fun to read and look at but they can be interesting with just general information. ( Ain't the internet great?)


 A picture with you and your fish with the background blocked out is not fun and interesting, maybe to you but not to everyone else. My fishing videos are, all 120 of them, well at least most of them. I put a great deal of thought into it before posting those videos and the pros out way the cons when you take selfishness out of the equazion.

To me, you are a new comer to that area. As I stated previously I've fished that spot over 100 times and just last week is the first time I've seen you and your nice boat.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2011)

We sure did! You're right it was crowded, I thought I had done got turned around and somehow landed on Lanier on July 4th. We caught 11 stripers between 8 and 17 lbs. Got a fish fry planned for next Friday night.


Got another trip planned for next Saturday _and_ Sunday!!!


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

Trizey said:


> I quit posting pics, let alone videos.  I spend too much time & money finding fish/turkeys to give it away on the internet.  Call me stingy...
> 
> Keep thinking no one will show up!


 Thats you, I spend way too much time and money on photography equipment to not use it so that you can have the comport of having one or two less boats on the river every once and a while when you go fishing in that area.

I do agree the place does get crowded, but it does so from at 11:00 to 3:00  in the afternoon when the bite is near dead. Early in the morning or in the evening hours when it's the best fishing, there is hardly anyone on the water.


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

finless brown said:


> JLClark said:
> 
> 
> > I've been fishing the Chattahoochee for striper for the past two years non stop and have posted over 120 videos about it. Each time I go there are only a few boats if any. Actually, there seems to be less people out there this year than last year. To tell you the truth I enjoy seeing other boats out there and so do most of the other boats.  I've made many good friends there in the past two years and there is plenty of room for everyone. There is not just one hole the striper sit in. As you can see from the video we caught fish from Johnson's Ferry all the way up to the dam. Some of you act like my videos are the only thing on the internet letting out the big secret but anyone handy with Google can figure it out just like I did and anyone who knows anything about striper fishing in Georgia already knows they are in there. For every one person that I have heard is aggravated at my videos there has been around 50 people that tell me how much they appreciate the videos and to keep up the good work.
> ...


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

FishingAddict said:


> First of all, AMAZING videos!  Well done!
> 
> However, I'm going to have to be in the camp of the folks who don't like specific river spots being placed on the internet. Word of mouth is bad enough, but posting on a forum will increase the traffic of a spot.
> 
> ...



Well, I learned how to do it from Georgiariverfishing.com and a few other sites so you can't place the blame all on me.  Are you affiliated with that site? What was the motivation behind that one? Probably the same motivation I have, just helping out your fellow fisherman and I thank that site for what I now know. My videos hardly even have any talking in them and very limited info. If they are going to start dissecting them to figure out the spots they could just as easily find the other 10 website that explain in detail just how to do it and where to go. Competent fisherman are going to find that area regardless of whats on the internet especially if it's close to them. Like I said, its a dam and everyone knows fish get held up at dams. And it does require a specialized boat to get around to where the fish really hang out. Thanks for the compliments on the vids, everything has it's pros and cons and I feel like the pros out way the cons.


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

T.P. said:


> We sure did! You're right it was crowded, I thought I had done got turned around and somehow landed on Lanier on July 4th. We caught 11 stripers between 8 and 17 lbs. Got a fish fry planned for next Friday night.
> 
> 
> Got another trip planned for next Saturday _and_ Sunday!!!



Cool, but I wouldn't be keeping those fish. There are a few water treatment facilities downstream that pollute them as well as all the fertilizer run off from up north. The big ones especially are polluted.  It's a shame to not be able to eat your catch. Makes me want to move to Alaska or somewhere I could live off of my fishing.


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

Grey Ghost said:


> No, 200 yards of floats would be more likely to.


 Ha! good point. I'll try to keep them a little closer to the boat next time your out there.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2011)

JLClark said:


> Cool, but I wouldn't be keeping those fish. There are a few water treatment facilities downstream that pollute them as well as all the fertilizer run off from up north. The big ones especially are polluted.  It's a shame to not be able to eat your catch. Makes me want to move to Alaska or somewhere I could live off of my fishing.



Nah, I'm just kidding. Too far from my house when I can be fishing in contaminated Lake Hartwell in 15 minutes.


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Nah, I'm just kidding. Too far from my house when I can be fishing in contaminated Lake Hartwell in 15 minutes.


 I hear ya! Thats why I fish the hooch where I do. I can pack it up, drive and launch my boat in under 15 to 20 minutes. Used to take me hours to get up to Lanier. I thought Hartwell had good water?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 5, 2011)

Trizey said:


> I quit posting pics, let alone videos. I spend too much time & money finding fish/turkeys to give it away on the internet. Call me stingy...
> 
> Keep thinking no one will show up!


 
The fishing pressure has increased tenfold compared to what it was three or four years ago, and this sort of thing is the reason why.[/quote]

It's not because of here. I can't remember many threads at all ever talking about it. People hear about by word of mouth just as bad. 

I am sure it also has to do with an increase in the number of fish that have showed up since the striper restocking at West Point. People are just now figuring out the habits of these fish and what they are doing year round. I know there are fish that have been up there before then but I am sure many more now.[/quote]



FishingAddict said:


> First of all, AMAZING videos! Well done!
> 
> However, I'm going to have to be in the camp of the folks who don't like specific river spots being placed on the internet. Word of mouth is bad enough, but posting on a forum will increase the traffic of a spot.
> 
> ...


 


woody777 said:


> YeeeHaaaawwww. I will be in the area in the a.m.


 


Mr.Mellons said:


> The first rule of fight club is, you dont talk about fight club. Way to go noobs.


 


fredw said:


> As a long time striper fisherman, I have to admit that I was surprised to see this thread. Location, especially in rivers, of stripers are closely guarded secrets among striper fishermen.
> 
> A link to this thread was posted on another board and promptly removed by the board's moderators.


 

 This whole thing is disgusting. Especially rivers. I have lost several of my tournament holes to EX-partners. They even spread the info to their buddies. Guess they need to impress someone. There is a new breed of wannabes. 

 Loose lips sink ships.  this thread


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2011)

JLClark said:


> I hear ya! Thats why I fish the hooch where I do. I can pack it up, drive and launch my boat in under 15 to 20 minutes. Used to take me hours to get up to Lanier. I thought Hartwell had good water?



I eat the fish, but the signs all over the lake says eat in moderation.(PCB's)


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 5, 2011)

I seen a nice jet boat on CL for 9 grand. Is that a good deal?


----------



## JLClark (Jun 5, 2011)

If anyone reading this does want to give the hooch a try please be aware that it is very dangerous and there are many rock shoals and fallen trees all over the place that can bring your boat to a dead stop. Wear your life jacket as often as you can if not the entire trip. Check the water levels online and you can set up alerts to text or e-mail you when the water level changes and it can change at any time and without notice.

I haven’t been as safe as I should in the past year in regards to wearing my personal flotation devise while underway and other times but I’m going to start. I’m especially aware of this after finding a fellow highly experienced fisherman who unfortunately drowned not to long ago and we had to pull him out of the river at Jones Bridge Park.

One of the most dangerous activities on the river is to fish in waders without a life jacket or float tube. If you fall in which is very easy to do, the waders will fill up with water adding a great deal of weight and are extremely difficult to remove in that circumstance. You should always wear a life jacket when fishing in waders.

When using a motorized boat It is not advisable to try out the hooch without a jet motor. It can be done during the perfect water levels but move slowly and know that you will beat up your motor sooner or later. Again, the water levels can change quickly causing your ride up or down stream to be very different one hour from the next.

Below are some of the links I use to monitor the water levels on the hooch:

Buford Dam Water Level - Now and Past 7 days http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?02334430

Buford Dam Water Release Schedule - Today  http://water.sam.usace.army.mil/todaySched.htm

Buford Dam Water Release Schedule - Tomorrow http://water.sam.usace.army.mil/tomorrowSched.htm

Below Morgan Falls Water Level - Now and Past 7 days http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv/?site_no=02335815&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00062

Above Morgan Falls Water Level - Now and Past 7 days http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv/?site_no=02335810&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00062

Hooch Water Flows Times http://www.atlantaflyfishingclub.org/hoochflows.htm

Good luck and be safe. A day of fishing is not worth dying over.


----------



## turtle69 (Jun 5, 2011)

GOOD THREAD! I have an inboard jet and I doubt I will ever fish there, there are so many places to fish. God owns the river. I lost my dad in a drowning accident off the coast of Florida. I have a great deal of respect for the water and I have no control over it and no one has a right to tell people they can't fish a certain area of the river. GREEDY SELFISH people will be judged.


----------



## joe k (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome video and great catch. Don't know what all the concern is about the "fishing holes". I watched the entire video and no secret locations were given out verbally. If you can tell where these men were fishing by watching the video, then you already knew the locations.


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Jun 5, 2011)

joe k said:


> Awesome video and great catch. Don't know what all the concern is about the "fishing holes". I watched the entire video and no secret locations were given out verbally. If you can tell where these men were fishing by watching the video, then you already knew the locations.



X2 I couldn't tell from those video's either. If you have seen those land marks you have already been on that river before in my opinion.


----------



## fishbum (Jun 5, 2011)

*Video Post!*



JLClark said:


> It's interesting that your an Outboard Jets Georgia distributor and you build and sell river boats but you don't want anyone to know where to use their specialized boat.  Since you can only access that river with a jet boat and most people don't have one, wouldn't my videos help you generate more business and shouldn't you actually appreciate that?



Judah, You are wrong about my post.  It was indeed ment to be that I don't have a jet boat at this time. I put one togeather a couple weeks ago but someone wanted to buy it.    That said you know I don't like the posts that are that direct on location.  Yes there are miles of river but because of the obstruction (dam) the fish can be at a disavantage in this case.   There are special spots on many rivers
around the area that if they were posted could kill them by the dozens!..   Good Luck


----------



## fishbum (Jun 5, 2011)

*Outbard Jets*



T.P. said:


> I assumed that Fishbums post meant he had sold the boat as a private sale and he wished he had it back to go and chase those stripers you are catching.
> 
> That's not good business practice.
> 
> JLC, I was thinking of swapping my 90 horse prop drive for a jet, could you pm me where you purchased yours? I want to make sure I know which place it is.



T.P.  As Juhda said I am a dealer for outboard Jets.
There is a little more to it than just the pump.
  I do offer a better price on jet products than you will find
on line or in the area.  send me a pm if interested.


----------



## fishbum (Jun 5, 2011)

*Jet boat.*



GA DAWG said:


> I seen a nice jet boat on CL for 9 grand. Is that a good deal?



GA dawg.  Give me a pm about the jet boat if you want.
I don't clam to be an expert but have done several boats
and I am a dealer for Outboard Jets.  I would say that most jet rigs are pieced togeather rather than bought new.
but there are great new boats to.  Number 1 rule  Don't
underpower your boat!!!  You will hate it.  Outboard jet pumps will loose about 30% of hp.


----------



## blw (Jun 5, 2011)

I have been running jet boats on our local rivers for 22 years. If you don't believe all of your videos and internet post will not have a negative effect you are sadly mistaken.The demise of other rivers and larger creeks has already happened and it happened by these exact things [ BUT ON A SMALLER SCALE } to what some of you guys are doing now. It will have a cumulative effect that will get worse and worse as time goes by. Yes, they are everyone's rivers and yes it is legal to keep a couple of fish-----but wait and see what happens with some more time,you will be sadly disappointed. At that time usually the guys that have caused it are the ones that are blaming it on everything else except what they did !!!  Some of these guys that are saying they are releasing all of the really big fish are not----I have personally seen them keep them.


----------



## wrestler (Jun 5, 2011)

im not gonna lie... if i cot a huge one, id sure as heck keep it. samething w/ anyfish... if its big, its goin in tha freezer


----------



## Worley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Fish*

Judah I have not a clue who you are, but personally I enjoyed the videos and sharing the moment with you and the friend.  Thanks for sharing, and being a great example of a outdoorsman that loves the water, and passes on his experiences to others...Though the others would not admit, BUT make no doubt about it, they did not stumble upon the river themselves, SOMEONE showed them.  Hats off bro, and keep them lines tight.  No worries about the old Ski Barge making it down that far...But I will be on the other ends on Lanier / West Point...


----------



## bwood2006 (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think blw could have said it much better.  They aren't worried about whoever is fishing their honey holes now, but they will in a couple of years. When there honey hole becomes nothing more than just a place to wet their lines because the fish are gone or just to pressured to even think about biting.  Then one day it will hit them, "some of those people knew what they were talking about".


----------



## AStrick (Jun 6, 2011)

Broke the striper code,,seems like a private club,,,don't ask,,don't tell,,,,kills me,,,I catch myself lying all the time about where I caught my bait...don't worry Troutman,,,the longer you chase stripers,,,the easier lying gets


----------



## boothy (Jun 7, 2011)

giving away your striper spots is a big no no.  But I don't fish the hooch so have at it.  Its your fishing.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Where are all these hunters coming from?  Just let the thread die for God's sake.  I think its been beat to death.


----------

